# Redfoot Indoor Enclosure, Swedish Style !!!



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 17, 2011)

Well, here is the explanation why my outdoor enclosure has been put on hold for a while...

I've decided that the RF family have to have more space and two new terrariums that will be much bigger than the ones I have in my garage. And since the humidity is too high in the garage (for other stuff), I will move everything to a separate 120 sqft room, where I'm going to build two new LARGE terrariums of approx 45 sqft each in 2 floors. All dedicated to the RF's and this is going to be my new "Red-Room"  !!!

Since I love to do carpentry work, high tech stuff and RedFoots, this is a combination of stuff that I really will enjoy to do...

The two terrariums will be identical, one on top of the other, with humidity control, heat control and one attached rain system to each of them working independantly.

Here is the former store room where I used to have a shelf with stuff for the garden.






The walls has been covered with a moisture barrier of rubber paint that is normally used for building bathrooms, and all the framework and wood has been painted with a transparent marine coating that they use on boats and ships.






The floor will also get a moisture barrier and a special "carpet" that is laminated into the rubber stuff. All cables will be going under the top in each terrarium.








There will be ventilation and fans at the front, and the humidity and heat controls will be placed at the front of each. I'm now working on the cables for the electrical stuff, and I've just ordered 6 millimeters of plexiglass from Denmark for the front. Each terrarium will be having two sliding panes at the front (is plexiglass what you call it in US too?) I didn't have time to take any more pictures yesterday, but I will try later tonight. This is really fun work


----------



## dmarcus (May 17, 2011)

Looks like it will be very nice once it's completed..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2011)

Awesome Craftsmanship!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 17, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be following this thread.


----------



## coreyc (May 17, 2011)

Very nice cant wait to see it when your done


----------



## Fernando (May 17, 2011)

Great job so far! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 17, 2011)

Did some cabelling this evening. Lots of cabels already for feeding the daylight+nightlight+permanent power+heating etc...





And then I put the grids and the fans in place on the front panel





This is where the plexiglass is going to slide




And some of the stuff I ordered arrived today; both the two rain systems, but only some of the control equipment


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 17, 2011)

Wow, that is a ton of work and great idea's! I cannot wait to see it finished!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 17, 2011)

It's coming together!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 17, 2011)

I want a tortoise room... so jealous! Its looking really amazing!


----------



## lynnedit (May 17, 2011)

You are quite the idea man!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see your completed room. Quite an ambitious project.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 18, 2011)

Yes I know it's ambitous but that's my nature, I'm into the IT-area so I'm "binary", it's either on or off


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 18, 2011)

This whole project is absolutely amazing! I am going to have to do something like that over this summer to be prepared for the winter time. I wish I had the skill set to accomplish such an intricate enclosure like yours. Where did you get the rain systems from? And how are you doing the wiring? Great job MIke!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 18, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> This whole project is absolutely amazing! I am going to have to do something like that over this summer to be prepared for the winter time. I wish I had the skill set to accomplish such an intricate enclosure like yours. Where did you get the rain systems from? And how are you doing the wiring? Great job MIke!



I bought the rainsystems from a Swedish web-site, where I normally buy everythng since they have a "we are cheapest guarantee" and they have all the well known brands there, called www.reptillagret.se. I'm not sure where they get the rain systems though since they have their own logo on them, but I think it's a small supplier/manufacturer. However, they don't cost more than 150 Euro "ish". I think I've seen a similar system on a Dutch web-site, but I cannot remember the name and I don't have a link to it...

I had to think a bit regarding the wiring... I thought I had to devide them into different groups :
1.Daylight (all the fluorescent lamps, attached to a timer)
2.Nightlight (small bulbs with red and blue light, attached to a timer)
3.Heating (you know all about this)
4.Permanent (if something inside should be on all the time, like heating above the "nesting corner")

There will also be a fifth group outside that is permanent, feeding all equipment placed outside the terrariums (like the rain systems and other control stuff).

Then I will connect the heat control to group #3 and the humidity control will be fed from the outside (but measured from the inside) and attach to them is the rain systems.

I do it all with what we call "IP65" here, and that means that everything can be used in "wet areas" and is connected to "earth" (of course).

I have probably missed out something, but I've tried not to. I've picked up ideas from all the RF books I've read and also a lot here thanks to all you guys on the site.

All I try to do here is to create or reproduce the RF's natural environment, which is nearly impossible, but I'm doing my best just to make my RF's happy and healthy 





jrcrist4 said:


> This whole project is absolutely amazing! I am going to have to do something like that over this summer to be prepared for the winter time. I wish I had the skill set to accomplish such an intricate enclosure like yours. Where did you get the rain systems from? And how are you doing the wiring? Great job MIke!



Found it !

the system I bought is actually called "Jewelspray" and they come from Netherlands. They have a web-shop too :

http://jewelspray.nl/en/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=6 

And thanks a lot John !


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Mike. Im not very good with the wiring part so im still confused but I am researching it a little bit more to help me understand it. I just buy the fixture and then plug it into an outlet. I am going to have to find another website for the misters though because i only speak English and i have no idea what language that is on those sites you gave me This thread is very interesting to me and i cant wait to see what you finish next, keep us posted.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 18, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Thanks for the explanation Mike. Im not very good with the wiring part so im still confused but I am researching it a little bit more to help me understand it. I just buy the fixture and then plug it into an outlet. I am going to have to find another website for the misters though because i only speak English and i have no idea what language that is on those sites you gave me This thread is very interesting to me and i cant wait to see what you finish next, keep us posted.



Sorry John, I didn't think about the language since I speak more than one.

But the last one from Netherlands should have an english flag so you can switch language ? My guess is that they ship overseas, but the shipping cost might be a bit high ? On the other hand, I have bought stuff from the U.S several times and it's not THAT bad after all ?

My suggestion is that you send them an email and ask ?


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 23, 2011)

I've been working on the wiring this weekend, so not much to show picture wise, but all I can say is that there is more than meets the eye here  This is very time consuming work.

The plexiglass will arrive later this week from Denmark, hopefully.

I will add new pictures as soon as the wiring is done...


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 23, 2011)

Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 24, 2011)

I completed the wiring inside both of the terrariums late yesterday evening. Also put two lamp holders up in each for the night light.

Then I ran into some problem, since I started to plan how to get the cables in and out for the humidity controls and the heat controls... 
I guess I just have to drill some new holes in the front panels, since some parts have to be inside, some outside and some on the front panels. A bit hard to explain, but you'll understand when you see the complete thingies later.

I consider to cover the floor with tiles actually, since the "rubber paint" is a bit sensitive and might be damaged by the bulldozers after a while. I've seen some damage inside their existing terrariums, since I've used the same technique there. So, I'll probably have to give it a couple of extra days and put tiles in too? I think it will pay back later, so there wont be any leakage just because I was too eager to get the RF family to move in too quickly?

But tonights work will involve some hard thinking about the control equipment and I also plan to put four fluorocent lights up in each terrarium. 

I will take some new photos this evening, promise !


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
sorry for not living up to my promise, had to go to London and work for a couple of days.

The cabelling is very time consuming and the position one have to work in, sitting inside the terrariums, is not the most comfortable 

I've now put up two lamp holders for the night lights, and four full length fluoroscent lamps and two spray nozzels in each terrarium for the rain systems.







I was thinking to use 2 "ordinary" fluorocent lamps in each + one 5 UVB + one 10 UVB during the winter, and turn off one of the UVB's during the summer, since they will get a whole lot of UV out in the outdoor enclosure anyway ? Suggestions and comments on this is most appreciated !!! 

And finally the plexi arrived from Denmark while I was away from home ! 

And my apologies for the low rez pictures, I didn't have my camera ready yesterday so I had to use the BlackBerry cam...

I'll be back !


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 1, 2011)

It is really coming together Mike, your doing a fantastic job! Keep us posted!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks John !

We've had a looong weekend here, with loads of warm weather during five days and a "grand finale" yesterday with heavy thunderstorms that cleared the air. The humidity was very high during the afternoon and the outdoor enclosure sounded more like a chicken farm 

I spent some part of the days in the "Red Room" and put a shelf up, so I can keep all the spare parts, food and other things in order. I also worked on the control panel and put it on the wall for all the electrical stuff.

Control panel for the top terrarium




Both Rain systems on the bottom shelf




Termo control and humidity control for the top terrarium




And yesterday I started to empty my garage on "left over tiles", and thought it might be a good idea to get use of it and get rid of it all, putting it under the floor (where it never will be seen anyway). But it will help later when cleaning up the terrariums. I will post some pictures of it later...


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 7, 2011)

Mind boggling!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 8, 2011)

I put the tiles in place last night !

It will all be covered with peat soon, so my lovely patterns won't be seen anyway


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 8, 2011)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> I put the tiles in place last night !
> 
> It will all be covered with peat soon, so my lovely patterns won't be seen anyway



Well, it's decided. We are all bringing our suitcases and moving into your 'guest room' .


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

wow...probably the most detailed and thought-out indoor enclosure I've ever seen. It's going to take a lot for someone to top this one!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 8, 2011)

Im not sure anyone can top this one much less come anywhere close to it with out some help! I wish i was capable of a project but Im still learning.  It looks great Mike!


----------



## jfb2733 (Jun 8, 2011)

All I an say is wow. This is going to be the most amazing thing I have ever seen. I wouldn't be supprised if a zoo somewher doen't contact you to build them an amazing Redfoot habitat.....lol Keep up the amazing work....Julian


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

It's GOTTA be a bit pricey...have you calculated how much you've spent?


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words !

Yes, you're right, it will cost some money. But I had almost all of the timber already, and all the tiles and most of the rubber stuff as it was only laying around in my garage. I could almost open a small shop selling nails and screws, since my father in law is an ex carpenter. Some of the electrical stuff are things that was going to be thrown away when we rebuilt one of our computer rooms at work. But I think I've spent about $1000 so far on the rain systems, lights, humidity- and temp-controls and the plexi. I will also use some of the stuff in the present terrarium that I already have there.

And I have to admit that I am a bit handy, even though I'm just a Database Administrator  I have actuallly renovated (is that the correct word?) three houses and built our summerhouse on my own, even if that took me ten years to complete. 

I've gotten many ideas from this site, thanks to all of you guys, and picked up a few things from RF books and at a reptile zoo centre here in Malmoe.

And since I like my RF's and doing carpentry and high tech stuff, this is a combination that I just love !

I consider to install web cam(s) too, so I can keep an eye on the RF's and the egg development in the incubator as well, even if I'm not home...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> I consider to install web cam(s) too, so I can keep an eye on the RF's and the egg development in the incubator as well, even if I'm not home...



That is a great idea...you might as well. I mean, you've gone THIS far.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 16, 2011)

It's coming along !

All tiles done now on both floors, including the tile joints





So I mounted the rails for the sliding plexiglass yesterday, and tried out if the plexi fitted





So I drilled a LOT of wholes for the ventilation in the glass and mounted some handles





Next thing now is to mount all the heating lamps, basking lamps and night lights. Then it's time to start and fill them up with a suitable substrate and after that I have to adjust everything and test run the heating and humidity for a while...


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 21, 2011)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> It's coming along !
> 
> All tiles done now on both floors, including the tile joints
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 21, 2011)

I like the design of the sliding doors. Keep it up!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I now have a couple of days off (again) and my plan is to complete these tomorrow, and fill it up with peat/soil/Pine bark mulch.

I completed the heating lamps today actually (pics coming up later) and I found a very interesting half rotten tree trunk today in the horse yard that Im going to put in one of them 

OMG, I haven't thought of the furnishing bit at all (since I'm a man) apart from some monkey ladders that I had previously...

I'll be back !


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 22, 2011)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> Thanks, I now have a couple of days off (again) and my plan is to complete these tomorrow, and fill it up with peat/soil/Pine bark mulch.
> 
> I completed the heating lamps today actually (pics coming up later) and I found a very interesting half rotten tree trunk today in the horse yard that Im going to put in one of them
> 
> ...



Funny!(the last part)


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 27, 2011)

At last, the two new terrariums has finally been completed, and the RF's had a moving in party during the weekend 

Filling'em up, first with peat





Then a thick layer with Swedish, non smelling, non toxic genuine Pine Bark Mulch 




The fresh water was very tasty, and so was the welcome muchrooms





Testing out the misting system, and it looks very much appreciated




The "cave" seems to be very useful for one of the females, but not so popular for this male, that have other plans for the evening... 




And the final result wasn't that bad, was it ?






That's all folks !

Have a nice summer


----------



## Tropical Torts (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike that looks fantastic! It turned out great, glad to see it finally finished. You did a great job and made a very nice tutorial along the way!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 28, 2011)

jrcrist4 said:


> Mike that looks fantastic! It turned out great, glad to see it finally finished. You did a great job and made a very nice tutorial along the way!



Thank you John, and that was a bit of my intention too, since I was missing a "roadmap" how to do it. And also to make use of the "mistakes" that I've made and learnt from building my other two older terrariums was :

1.Build as large as you possibly can and what you have room for
2.Do not build it too low, let there be space enough for lamps and stuff above the RF's
3.Do not put in more stuff than neccessary, especially when you have large bulldozers that can move everything around ? Don't overdo it
4.Place all the stuff near the entry/exit that you need to reach often, like water, lamps etc. Keep it simple
5.And try to make the terrarium as flexible as you can. What you people don't know and can see, is that I've got drainage under the floors, so when I'm going to clean it all up, I can just take everything out and wash the terrariums with the gardening hose. And I've placed in attachments in the top, so I can put in "walls" if I need to devide the terrariums into sections for some reason in the future...
6.And most important, make plans and drawings, this is half the fun

All I miss now is some green stuff in there, but the RF's get plenty of that outside now during the summer, so that have to come later.

Good luck and thanks for viewing !


----------



## Fernando (Jun 28, 2011)

Super cool, Mike! Great Job...you should do a little side job with this kind of stuff


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 28, 2011)

Great enclosures, they look very settled already.
It was nice to be kept updated as you progressed with this big project.
Well Done!


----------



## Smash Rockwell (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice to see the finished product..... One day I hope to do this, I want to go way over the top since these guys live forever! Making them comfortable is key.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi again folks !

I've actually started to decorate the two terrariums with some green plants during the weekend. But my worries is that if I put in a pot of some sort, the gang would make the pot tumble over in less than two seconds and then start to eat all of it in less than one ? 

One of my ideas was to bury a very high pot in the substrate in a corner so it actually stands on the tile floor then surrounded by substrate, but high enough so that the RF's don't reach the actual plant. Then secure the whole thing in the corner with a monkey ladder, so they can't climb up there.

Another idea would be to use hanging flowerpots, both from the ceiling and from the walls.

Then the next problem, what kind of green rain forest plants should I put in there ? Non toxic for sure, but not to tasty either ? And a bonus would also be if the plants is air purifying. The RF's must have their space too, so I don't want to take up too much space either. But the more plants one use, they will help to keep up the humidity, even if I do have rain systems installed. 

So for the corners, I've bought two Dracenas and for the ceiling I bought two Epipremnums. Both of these has also been identified as air filtering plants by the NASA Clean Air Study 

Pictures comping up soon...


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness you did amazing work!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't imagine your enclosures looking even better, looking forward to pics with plants!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Aug 23, 2011)

Here are finally some pictures of the first plants added in my two terrariums...


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 1, 2011)

that's pretty awesome Mike, nice job! :].


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 2, 2011)

Cloud 9 said:


> that's pretty awesome Mike, nice job! :].



Thank you very much !


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Dec 27, 2011)

All I can say is wow! Great job!


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounded like an ambitious project at the beginning, but I have to say, the end product is one of the best tortoise enclosures I've ever seen.


----------

